# Excel 97 VB Makro hat Laufzeitfehler unter Excel 2007



## V&M (21. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

Um eins am Anfang klar zustellen: ich habe keine VB Kenntnisse, habe die Excelmakros von einem Kollegen übernommen und schon Stunden in Foren verbracht und leider keine Lösung gefunden

Das Makro was ich verwende wurde für Excel 97 aufgenommen und soll jetzt unter Excel 2007 laufen, was es an sich auch tut. 

Es soll Daten aus externen Dateien lesen und eine Grafik ausgeben.
Dies geschiet über mehrere Aufrufe anderer Makros, bei denen nach dem wechsel auf Excel 2007 nun der Laufzeitfehler 1004 auftritt.
Durch diesen Laufzeitfehler schliesse ich das es das andere Makro nicht finden kann, was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann da sich nichts an der Ordnerstrucktur geändert hat und des Fehler erst mit dem Wechel der MS Office Version aufgetretten ist.
Mit Excel 97 funktioniert es auch noch ohne Probleme, aber ein downgrade auf die alte Version steht außer frage.

Ich habe die Syntax des Makros auch schon kontrolliert und mir als Leihe ist kein offensichtlicher Fehler aufgefallen.

Mein Frage ist nun wo liegt der Fehler und/oder gibt es inkompatibilitäten zwischen den VB Versionen die in Excel 97 bzw. Excel 2007 verwendet werden?

Hier ist der Fehlerhafte Code

```
Sub GrafikErzeugen(ByVal DruckMappe As String, ByVal Kpf_Datei As String)
'============================================'
' Message drucken und anschliesslich löschen '
'============================================'
    Static ModulName As String
    Dim Ver_Datei As String, _
        Ve2_Datei As String, Kp2_Datei As String, _
        Alt_Datei As String, Neu_Datei As String, _
        ProcesName As String, LogoName As String, _
        AnwenderSub As String, i As Integer, Anzahl_Charts As Integer, _
        Anzahl_Charts_Totall As Integer
   Dim MeldungText2 As String
   Dim AnwKurzMacroName2  As String, Kurz_Ver_Datei2 As String
     
       ModulName = "GrafikErzeugen"
1      On Error GoTo FehlerBehandlung

       AnwKurzMacroName2 = Empty
       Kurz_Ver_Datei2 = Empty
       
20     Ver_Datei = Left(Kpf_Datei, Len(Kpf_Datei) - 3) & "VER"
        '-------------------------------------------
        ' KurzeName Ver_datei (ohne Pfad) ermitteln
        '-------------------------------------------
170         i = [WWSTD.XLS].InZnFr(Ver_Datei, "\")
180         Kurz_Ver_Datei = Right(Ver_Datei, Len(Ver_Datei) - i)
190         Kurz_Ver_Datei = UCase(Kurz_Ver_Datei)
'------------------------------------------
' Anwendung-Macro aus Kopf-Datei ermitteln
'------------------------------------------
200         AnwenderMacroName = [WWSTD.XLS] _
                               .GetIniDaten(Kpf_Datei, Empty, "ANWENDER-MACRO")
210         If WWSTD_Fehler <> 0 Then
220           Error WWSTD_Fehler
230         End If
'------------------------------------------------------------------
' Physikalische-Name des AnwenderMacros aus GRFDRU.PAR Datei lesen
'------------------------------------------------------------------
240         AnwenderMacroName = [WWSTD.XLS].GetIniDaten(MyParamDataei, _
                                "Anwender-Macros", AnwenderMacroName)
290         i = InStr(AnwenderMacroName, " ")
300         AnwenderSub = Right(AnwenderMacroName, _
                                 Len(AnwenderMacroName) - i)
310         AnwenderMacroName = Left(AnwenderMacroName, i - 1)

320         i = [WWSTD.XLS].InZnFr(AnwenderMacroName, "\")
330         AnwKurzMacroName = Right(AnwenderMacroName, _
                                      Len(AnwenderMacroName) - i)
340         AnwKurzMacroName = UCase(AnwKurzMacroName)
'------------------------------------------------------------------
' Anwender-Macro aufrufen
' ( Grafik/Tabelle auf dem Bildschirm erzeugen (um sie zu drucken))
'------------------------------------------------------------------
350         Workbooks.Open FileName:=AnwenderMacroName
            AnwKurzMacroName2 = AnwKurzMacroName
360         Application.Run Macro:=AnwKurzMacroName & "!" & AnwenderSub, _
                                Arg1:=Ver_Datei
           ' Bei Fehler im AnwKurzMacroName Sprung zur Fehler-Routine
380         If WWSTD_Fehler <> 0 Then
390            Error USER_MACRO_FEHLER
400         End If
'-------------------------------------------------------------------
' Alle Charts suchen (, die im Anwender-Macro erzeugt wurden) lesen
' und DruckMappe verschieben.
'-------------------------------------------------------------------
405         LogoName = [WWSTD.XLS].GetIniDaten(MyParamDataei, "Parameter", "Logo")
410         Anzahl_Charts = Workbooks(Kurz_Ver_Datei).Charts.Count
415         Anzahl_Charts_Totall = Workbooks(DruckMappe).Charts.Count
420         For i = 1 To Anzahl_Charts
423            Workbooks(Kurz_Ver_Datei).Charts(Anzahl_Charts - i + 1).Activate
424            Workbooks(Kurz_Ver_Datei).Charts(Anzahl_Charts - i + 1).Deselect
425            Workbooks(Kurz_Ver_Datei).Charts(Anzahl_Charts - i + 1).Select
               ' V&M-Loge hinzufügen
426            ActiveChart.Pictures.Insert(LogoName).Select
427            Selection.ShapeRange.ScaleWidth 0.09, True
428            Selection.ShapeRange.ScaleHeight 0.09, True
               ' V&M-Beschrieftug setzen
429            ActiveChart.TextBoxes.Add(17, 7, 50, 40).Select ' Datum
430            With Selection
431              .Placement = xlMoveAndSize
432              .Interior.ColorIndex = xlNone
433              .Characters.Text = "Vallourec & Mannesmann Tubes"
'540             .Font.FontStyle = "Fett"
434              .Font.Size = 5
435              .Font.ColorIndex = 16
436              .HorizontalAlignment = xlCenter
437              .VerticalAlignment = xlCenter
438              .AutoSize = True
439            End With

460            Workbooks(Kurz_Ver_Datei).Charts(Anzahl_Charts - i + 1).Move _
                     after:=Workbooks(DruckMappe).Sheets(Anzahl_Charts_Totall + i)
470            Workbooks(DruckMappe).Sheets(Anzahl_Charts_Totall + i + 1).Name = _
                     "Diagr." & Trim(Str(Anzahl_Charts_Totall + i))
            Next i
'----------------------------------------------------------------------
' Die Mappe vom Usermacro schliessen. Seine Grafikblätter wurden schon
' in DruckMappe verschoben.
'----------------------------------------------------------------------
 ' Falls man die Daten Schlißt (*.VER), dann unverständlicherweise
 ' wird die X-Achsenbeschriftung im Diagramm zersört. Deswegen schließt
 ' man hier die *.Ver Tabelle nicht, sondern nach dem Drucken, was nicht
 ' so schön ist.(Excel Bug ?)
 '-->      Workbooks(Kurz_Ver_Datei).Close savechanges:=False

           ' User-Macro hat schon alles getan und wird geschlossen
620         Application.Windows(AnwKurzMacroName).Close _
                        savechanges:=False
Exit Sub ' Ende der Routine
'=============================================
' Hier kommt man automatisch im Fehler-Fall
'=============================================
FehlerBehandlung:

810 Select Case Err
    Case USER_MACRO_FEHLER
820    MeldungText = "Fehler " & "AnwenderMacro_Err = " & WWSTD_Fehler & _
                     " im User-Macro " & AnwKurzMacroName & _
                     ". Diagramm wurde nicht gedruckt !"
830 End Select
930  Reply_Code = 0
940  SetTrace (ModulName)
950  Err.Raise Err.Number
'-----------------------------------------------------
' Nach dem Fehler wird die nächste Message verarbeitet
'-----------------------------------------------------
870  If AnwKurzMacroName2 <> Empty Then
880     Application.Windows(AnwKurzMacroName).Close savechanges:=False
885     Application.Windows(Kurz_Ver_Datei).Close savechanges:=False
890  End If

End Sub
```

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß
V&M


----------



## V&M (21. Juli 2008)

Oh vergessen der Fehler tritt bin Zeile 360 auf.

360         Application.Run Macro:=AnwKurzMacroName & "!" & AnwenderSub, _
                                Arg1:=Ver_Datei

Gruß
V&M


----------



## Zvoni (21. Juli 2008)

V&M hat gesagt.:


> *schnipp*
> 
> Mein Frage ist nun wo liegt der Fehler und/oder gibt es inkompatibilitäten zwischen den VB Versionen die in Excel 97 bzw. Excel 2007 verwendet werden?
> 
> *schnipp*



Excel97=VB5/6
Excel2007=VB.Net


----------



## Alx80 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

sorry dass ich auf deine Frage nicht antworten kann. Ich habe aber ein sehr ähnliches Problem und hoffe das die Antworten beider Fragen vielleicht auch sehr ähnlich sind. Ich bin von Excel 2003 auf Excel 2007 umgestiegen. Leider funktioniert jetzt die eingebunde dll-Datei nicht mehr. Ich bekomme ein Laufzeitfehler '53' - Datei nicht gefunden als Fehler. Unter Excel 2003 läuft die xls-Datei einwandfrei mit der dll-Datei zusammen.

VBA Code:
Option Explicit
Public Declare Function CrankNicolson "C:\Users\Alx\Desktop\Version5.1\Debug\PDEsolver.dll" (ByRef solution As Double) As Double

Der Pfad stimmt, die Datei ist vorhanden. :-(
Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar!

Grüße,
Alx


----------

